# Millipede eggs and newborns.



## pouchedrat (Apr 24, 2012)

I remember reading a thread not that long ago asking for pictures of millipede eggs.   I couldn't find that thread ANYWHERE to post my reply to it, but I figured this would be at least an informational picture thread.  

eggs:







baby newborn millipedes:












These were babies of bumblebee millipedes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 24, 2012)

That was me, thanks a lot!  The new-borns look interesting.  How far down in the sub are the eggs, usually?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pouchedrat (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm sure it varies between species.  These were just underneath a layer of dead leaves, not terribly far from the surface.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 24, 2012)

OK, thanks for the info.


----------



## J Morningstar (Apr 25, 2012)

way back (10 years plus) I threw out a cluster of Tanzanian red legs...didn't know what they were...was so angry when I figured that one out..


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Apr 26, 2012)

Do you keep isopods with your millipedes? I do and I wonder if they are eating my millipede eggs.


----------

